# Cleaning Equipment...dish soap and no rinse?



## SRLFD448 (May 16, 2011)

I had a question regarding sanitation. I have been using a dish detergent (grapefruit scented) that I have been using to scrub and clean and rinse all equipment before using.

I will then fill the remaining sink bay with no rinse sanitizer and sanitize everything. 

The question is will the grapefruit scent affect the overall product at the end? Is there a non scented detergent you guys like to use for this? Thanks!


----------



## chachi44089 (May 16, 2011)

You should be fine as long as you thoroughly rinse all the "scented" stuff off BEFORE sanitizing. Otherwise you will wind up adding the scented stuff to your sanitizer.


----------



## SRLFD448 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks! I do rinse it all off, but I think it may be adding a small taste note I have noticed in the few successful batches I have made so far. Is there a dish soap you would reccommend or use yourself?


----------



## chachi44089 (May 16, 2011)

I dont really use any soap.. When I get new "used" bottles I just rinse with hot water and scrub them out with sanitizer. Then I just sanitize again right before bottling. I know that some wash them with detergent before sanitizing, but mine are clean, no mold or anything. You could use an unscented detergent first like oxyclean. What you are doing is ok, just make sure to rinse VERY well before sanitizing. Make sure there are no suds or smell. Others here may have a better product to "pre-clean" bottles. They will respond soon..


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2011)

I also use oxy-clean.


----------



## grapeman (May 16, 2011)

Soap in general is a no-no. Start with oxyclean and then sanitize it.


----------



## Lurker (May 16, 2011)

If you don't like the note of grapefruit, don't use it. I use unscented dishwasher liquid. Air dry but sulfite before use.


----------



## Flem (May 16, 2011)

I use Oxi Clean Free -- no perfume, dyes, or clorine.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 16, 2011)

One of the problems with dish soap is all the bubbles. Seems to take forever to get rid of all the soap. "non bubbly" cleaners like oxyclean, automatic dishwasher soap, or any of the cleansers designed for brewers or winemakers are preferred.


----------



## ibglowin (May 17, 2011)

Flem said:


> I use Oxi Clean Free -- no perfume, dyes, or clorine.




+1 to what he said! Why use anything else. Rinses clean easily as well! :>


----------



## SRLFD448 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies...I just wasnt sure what Oxi-clean everyone was going with. I think I found the right one and have used it to clean everything in preparation of some green apple riesling! The yeast will then become a green apple skeeter pee!


----------



## closetwine (May 17, 2011)

Defin. Oxy-clean... and I buy in buld because it gets used for eveything here... I've taken grape Kool-aid and rust stains out of carpets with it. It's one of those multi-purpose tools so buy alot or you might find someone has raided it to clean around the house... lol


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2011)

closetwine said:


> Defin. Oxy-clean... and I buy in buld because it gets used for eveything here... I've taken grape Kool-aid and rust stains out of carpets with it. It's one of those multi-purpose tools so buy alot or you might find someone has raided it to clean around the house... lol



...and add it to the washing machine when washing clothes.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 17, 2011)

I'll clean my carboys with 1 drop of a liquid dish soap. Scrub with my carboy brush and rinse well.

Let it dry and sanitize it before prior use.

All of mine are good and clean. This comes from cleaning as soon as they are emptied. Good maintenance ahead of time will save you time later on.


----------

